# i am going to give up on gardening because of cat poo!



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

I might be opening a can of worms here but it drives me mad whenever i tend to my plants there were tons of cat poo in it ...i tried to put sprap and pepper but it never seemed to work...maybe i am just not a cat person but i really wish my neighbours wouldn't keep letting their cats out to poo in our flower beds! It is time to pull out the old and dead plants and give it a bit of tidying up for winter but i've completely lost my interest in gardening because i just can't bear to dig through cat poo anymore. 
It is such a shame as i have spent so much time, energy and money in my garden. 

i don't hate cats as they are just doing what animals do....but it just seems wrong to me that they are allowed to poo everywhere like that without any owners being held responsible. You'd get in trouble letting your dogs or children do that! I sometimes don't even want to let my boys out to play in the garden anymore because they kept stepping on or digging out cat poo. It is really also dangerous for small kids!! 

sorry just need to have a rant...


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Rant away! 

I wouldnt want to find cat poo in my garden either and I wouldnt want my cats doing it to someone else. It one of long list of reasons I keep my cats strictly indoors.


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

Thank you thank you thank you for saying that!
i have always been worried about opening my mouth about the idea of not letting cats out as so many people just told me off and said i was a cat hater and i am not!

when i used to volunteer at RSPCA, a lady there who also had many cats said people have this wrong perception that it's cruel to keep cats indoors but in the urban world, it is more cruel to let domestic cats out as it is very irresponsible. I guess of course it is always easier for the owners to let the cats entertain themselves outdoors than to provide a stimulating environment and spend time with them indoors even if it means they might get run over, abused or poo everywhere!!! 

now i won't stop ranting! LOL


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Cats poo is terrible in my garden. Most of my neighbours have at least 2 cats. They ruin my garden and they mess it up so I have to clean it up before my 3 year old can play out there. You can't turn a bit of earth over without them using it...so I totally understand.


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

and i can smell them before i am even anywhere near the flowerbeds. what's the point of growing nice smelling and beautiful flowers when they will be overpowered by the aroma and graceful look of a nicely laid pile of wet poo??

I've got two young boys who love dirt and digging too and i just can't bear the idea of them messing with it by accident.


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm fortunate not to have the problem, cats don't come into my garden as a rule as i have 4 dogs,I have cats but they are indoor cats and don't go out doors.
I can sympathise with your problem,the thing is cats very rarely 'go' in their own garden,and prefer to use some other place.
Someone let their dog poop rightoutside our house the other day i had to clear that up! now that's annoying !


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

that is VERY annoying. To me honest i think my only solution, which is a very expensive one, is to move. The pavement of our road is also constantly pooed on by i am sure are the same dogs which are owned by these terrible people who take their dogs out on our road everyday. I don't know who they are and I don't see any point of me trying to catch them as i'd probably either get punched in the face or spat on. Interestingly the council's solution is to put 5 poo pins along our road....as if it would work!! they should just send one person down for a day or two and fine them all for £2000 ...more money for the council so cheaper to do than buying bins and long term solution.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

I have 4 indoor cats, so none of my cats poo in anyones garden....

Have you tried putting orange peel where the cats are pooing?

Cats hate citris smells, and it does them no harm!

One thing I will say is, at least cats don't poo in the middle of pathways like dogs do! Cats bury their poo in hidden discrete places 

Also, invest in a pair of rubber gloves.....


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

I know you are not a cat owner and so you should have to do this, but is there anyway you can cat proof your garden? Lots of cat owners do this with special fence toppings to stop their mogs getting out so perhaps you can do it to stop them from getting in? It's a lot cheaper than moving! xx


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

We have the exact same problem. I am getting sick of bloody cat poo in my garden. I do not have a cat so I shouldn't have to clean up cat poo. Probably have to give up our dream of a veg patch but every time we go out to dig it over and get it ready to plant in the spring we find cat poo. Any veg we plant will be unedible. 

Might pop to the zoo and get some lion poo. Mother in law suggested getting a water pistol but we never see them doing it so it won't work.


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> I have 4 indoor cats, so none of my cats poo in anyones garden....
> 
> Have you tried putting orange peel where the cats are pooing?
> 
> ...


The middle of my lawn where my 2 year old son plays is not buried or discreet.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

My old cat used to poo in one little flower pot and that was it for some reason, she never bothered with the rest of the garent, the flower pot was her outside litter tray! 


Here we don't have a problem because of Bramble, but i do find that along with his poo i have to clear up fox poo too!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> I have 4 indoor cats, so none of my cats poo in anyones garden....
> 
> Have you tried putting orange peel where the cats are pooing?
> 
> ...


yes cats **** in discrete places like other peoples gardens you dont need rubber gloves you need one of my terriers


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Cats can and do poo right in the middle of lawns and play areas, and will keep on and on coming back.....My cats are indoors now but when I had out door cats they were still litter trained. I hate dealing with other owners cat poo in my garden, I hate having to 'scout' before the kids can play, I would never expect someone else to have to deal with the fall out from my pets. My outdoor cats always came home to use their tray, and I knew I was being considerate to my neighbours and their kids.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

I have a couple of suggestions but unfortunately they are incompatible with children playing in the soil. One is to keep the area wet, cats don't particularly like to dig in wet soil. The other is to scatter spiky prunings around, from pyracantha, berberis or holly etc. Cats won't like that either. I understand from your point of view that it's annoying but could your children have a covered sandpit to dig around and play in, that the neighbour's cats can't get near? I do think as neighbours we have to be a bit tolerant, unless we're going to live alone out in the fields. For example, yes, my cats probably do poo in the neighbours' gardens, but the neighbours park their cars on a tiny pavement, forcing me to walk in the road even when I have disabled guests, some cook stinky chicken twice a day and the odour pervades my house (I'm a veggie with a delicate stomach for meaty pongs), some play loud music, some have burglar alarms going off regularly ... I could go on, but you get the picture. However, this is a lovely little street, we all get on and look out for each other, so live and let live is what I say.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> My old cat used to poo in one little flower pot and that was it for some reason, she never bothered with the rest of the garent, the flower pot was her outside litter tray!
> 
> Here we don't have a problem because of Bramble, but i do find that along with his poo i have to clear up fox poo too!


It's amazing how many people don't recognise fox poo and blame the local dogs and cats. Maybe because we're in the inner city they're not expecting foxes, but actually I'm sure I read there are more foxes in the town than the countryside now. I often clean up fox poo for fear my neighbours will think it's my little dog (who I clean up after scrupulously, needless to say).


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

that's right! and they do poo on the path too! and i know what cat poo looks like! That was definitely not a dog poo on my path the other day.

and they don't bury the poo on my flowerbeds either. but even if they do, i don't want to be digging them out when I do gardening or my kids dig them out when they play in the garden.



kayz said:


> The middle of my lawn where my 2 year old son plays is not buried or discreet.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> Rant away!
> 
> I wouldnt want to find cat poo in my garden either and I wouldnt want my cats doing it to someone else. It one of long list of reasons I keep my cats strictly indoors.


completely agree with the above. Its one of my long lists of reasons for my cats being indoors only.

On the other hand... you could try cat proofing your garden, or using thing like the lion poo manure fertiliser from zoo's. I know its more expense, but i dont have any other suggestions. sorry.

Oh and apologies if this has already been suggested, i didnt read the whole thread.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

mashabella said:


> that's right! and they do poo on the path too! and i know what cat poo looks like! That was definitely not a dog poo on my path the other day.
> 
> and they don't bury the poo on my flowerbeds either. but even if they do, i don't want to be digging them out when I do gardening or my kids dig them out when they play in the garden.


Sorry, I was digressing there and responding to a post that mentioned fox poo, I didn't mean to suggest that you were mistaken. I'm afraid I don't know what else to suggest. It's an insurmountable problem unless you can get the cat owner to co-operate. Cats are notorious for pooing in other people's gardens, but if the cat owner provides them with trays, for example, which they may not be doing at present, and keeps a convenient area of their own garden near the house well dug, it can reduce the cat's forays elsewhere. Depends what your relations with the neighbour are, of course. If it's all out war then none of this is viable.


----------



## LittleFluff (Jun 5, 2008)

I have exactly the same problem, it's so frustrating, i have two indoor cats who obv I keep their litter tray clean. Yet the neighbourhood cats all seem to poo in our front garden, which yep I have to also clean up cos it stinks!! How is it I've ended up not only being responsible for my own cats mess but everybody elses too? god it winds me up no end :mad2:
I've tried bleach in the garden, pepper, killing all the plants to clear the area and nothing works  to top it all off when it's windy we also end up with the streets rubbish in the front garden so yet again I find myself cleaning it up otherwise it looks a mess, is even worse on bin days grrrrr.
Sorry that's my rant over too lol!


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

to be honest i think i was very tolerant to start with as i only saw it every now and then so i just cleaned it up without thinking much. it's only now that there is so much and it happens so frequently i can't even use my herbs anymore. i do have a sandpit in my garden which is clean but i think my kids have the right to use our garden without coming into contact with cat poo all the time. if i let them out in the park to dig or anywhere else outside my property then of course i can't complain. Some inconveniences in life are of course acceptable and should be tolerated...but irresponsible behaviours shouldn't be. I feel if the owners must let their cats out, they should perhaps try to limit the time or days they are out so to reduce the chances of them doing it elsewhere rather than in the litter trays.

Thanks very much for the tips. I think they are actually quite good tips! I much rather my kids get all muddy and wet than to play with cat poo so wetting the soil is a great idea. Might try the holly too where my kids don't dig.



Lulu's owner said:


> I have a couple of suggestions but unfortunately they are incompatible with children playing in the soil. One is to keep the area wet, cats don't particularly like to dig in wet soil. The other is to scatter spiky prunings around, from pyracantha, berberis or holly etc. Cats won't like that either. I understand from your point of view that it's annoying but could your children have a covered sandpit to dig around and play in, that the neighbour's cats can't get near? I do think as neighbours we have to be a bit tolerant, unless we're going to live alone out in the fields. For example, yes, my cats probably do poo in the neighbours' gardens, but the neighbours park their cars on a tiny pavement, forcing me to walk in the road even when I have disabled guests, some cook stinky chicken twice a day and the odour pervades my house (I'm a veggie with a delicate stomach for meaty pongs), some play loud music, some have burglar alarms going off regularly ... I could go on, but you get the picture. However, this is a lovely little street, we all get on and look out for each other, so live and let live is what I say.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

i have cat's come poo on my front garden as its wood chip  but when my 3 little ones go out there will proble be more lol oh well the joys of having pets


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

I haven't said anything to anybody yet cos to be honest i don't know which cats belong to whom ...there are so many of them here. 
like i said in my first post, i was just having al ittle rant and hopefully some people can sympathise to make me feel a bit better...and of course if anybody comes up with good suggestions then even better. I wasn't trying to start a war with cat owners.



Lulu's owner said:


> Sorry, I was digressing there and responding to a post that mentioned fox poo, I didn't mean to suggest that you were mistaken. I'm afraid I don't know what else to suggest. It's an insurmountable problem unless you can get the cat owner to co-operate. Cats are notorious for pooing in other people's gardens, but if the cat owner provides them with trays, for example, which they may not be doing at present, and keeps a convenient area of their own garden near the house well dug, it can reduce the cat's forays elsewhere. Depends what your relations with the neighbour are, of course. If it's all out war then none of this is viable.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Just a final thought, if you are actually speaking to this neighbour, maybe you should check that they're having their cats wormed regularly. I know it doesn't make the poo any nicer to find in your garden but at least it will stop your kids catching certain nasty things (I think cats can pass things on to humans, not quite sure though).


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

unfortunately we share our garden with many other neighbours so it's not possible to cat proof them by not letting them in. I do know they are all my neighbours' cats though ...just don't know which belong to whom. 
Thanks so much for your suggestion and trying to help!



billyboysmammy said:


> completely agree with the above. Its one of my long lists of reasons for my cats being indoors only.
> 
> On the other hand... you could try cat proofing your garden, or using thing like the lion poo manure fertiliser from zoo's. I know its more expense, but i dont have any other suggestions. sorry.
> 
> Oh and apologies if this has already been suggested, i didnt read the whole thread.


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks! I will remember that. To be honest i haven't thought of that but i do know that you can catch Toxoplasmosis through cat poo..which doesn't sound very nice!



Lulu's owner said:


> Just a final thought, if you are actually speaking to this neighbour, maybe you should check that they're having their cats wormed regularly. I know it doesn't make the poo any nicer to find in your garden but at least it will stop your kids catching certain nasty things (I think cats can pass things on to humans, not quite sure though).


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

I understand and totally agree with you, it's a pain!

I know they have to go somewhere and they're only doing what comes naturally but why can't they do it in their own garden?? LOL......it's the smell for me, it's vile!!

Yes my dog may poop anywhere but *I *clear it up after him.

I found the best solution was getting my dog, cats seem no longer interested in visiting my garden


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

I have 3 outdoor cats and one indoor kittie! 

I am lucky enough that mine, Poo in our own garden...But there has been a few times that the neighbour has spoken to us! But only one side has young children! So both parties understood

I think its a little unfair that they are allowing their animals to poo in a shared garden knowing full well that children are around!

Maybe you could come to the agreement that she picks up after her animal as she would is she / he had a dog..

But then you might have to be a little understanding that their might come a time where she wont see her cats pooing, And might miss a spot! :O


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

borderer said:


> yes cats **** in discrete places like other peoples gardens you dont need rubber gloves you need one of my terriers


   :frown2:

You and your terriers...Enough said!


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> I have a couple of suggestions but unfortunately they are incompatible with children playing in the soil. One is to keep the area wet, cats don't particularly like to dig in wet soil. The other is to scatter spiky prunings around, from pyracantha, berberis or holly etc. Cats won't like that either. I understand from your point of view that it's annoying but could your children have a covered sandpit to dig around and play in, that the neighbour's cats can't get near? I do think as neighbours we have to be a bit tolerant, unless we're going to live alone out in the fields. For example, yes, my cats probably do poo in the neighbours' gardens, but the neighbours park their cars on a tiny pavement, forcing me to walk in the road even when I have disabled guests, some cook stinky chicken twice a day and the odour pervades my house (I'm a veggie with a delicate stomach for meaty pongs), some play loud music, some have burglar alarms going off regularly ... I could go on, but you get the picture. However, this is a lovely little street, we all get on and look out for each other, so live and let live is what I say.


Excellent post! Live and let live....Bet there is something the OP does that her neighbours don't like.... Thats life....


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

The thing is cats do as they please, they aren't dogs. Alot of people work and so the cats are out all day, if they need to go, they go.

You cant stop them, maybe deter them I don't know.


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

kittykat said:


> The thing is cats do as they please, they aren't dogs. Alot of people work and so the cats are out all day, if they need to go, they go.
> 
> You cant stop them, maybe deter them I don't know.


 Unfortunatly this is true. And I'm afraid cats do like a nicley dug garden. When I lived with my parents they had cats that went in and out as they pleased. One of our neighbours kept pidgeons and he got a thing that made a high pitched noise that only cat's could hear and that kept them out of his garden (I don't know if it worked, but we never saw them in or near it) One of our other neighbours also liked gardening, and did resort to putting down snares and poison! My step dad had a word with him and that soon stopped! Unless you can find a way to keep them out, then I'm afraid you will have to put up with it. Cats go where they please.


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

If people work full-time, we always advise that they shouldn't have dogs cos it's not fair on the animals. Just because cats are quite good at entertaining themselves ..to me it doesn't mean it is a good enough reason to let them in and out as they please. I feel if someone works all the time and feels they should let their cats out all day everyday because they can't be around to look after them, then they shouldn't have cats. It is also dangerous in the urban area for the cats as they do get run over or go missing quite often.

I have no qualms about cats at all. I just feel there seems to be double standards in general when it comes to the responsibility of dog and cat owners.



charlie9009 said:


> Unfortunatly this is true. And I'm afraid cats do like a nicley dug garden. When I lived with my parents they had cats that went in and out as they pleased. One of our neighbours kept pidgeons and he got a thing that made a high pitched noise that only cat's could hear and that kept them out of his garden (I don't know if it worked, but we never saw them in or near it) One of our other neighbours also liked gardening, and did resort to putting down snares and poison! My step dad had a word with him and that soon stopped! Unless you can find a way to keep them out, then I'm afraid you will have to put up with it. Cats go where they please.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

borderer said:


> cats are just like other vermin rats mice foxes they roam about doing damage


That's a slightly controversial view for this forum. So the solution is packs of hounds roaming the suburbs, is it??? Good job we know you're only joking.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

mashabella said:


> If people work full-time, we always advise that they shouldn't have dogs cos it's not fair on the animals. Just because cats are quite good at entertaining themselves ..to me it doesn't mean it is a good enough reason to let them in and out as they please. I feel if someone works all the time and feels they should let their cats out all day everyday because they can't be around to look after them, then they shouldn't have cats. It is also dangerous in the urban area for the cats as they do get run over or go missing quite often.
> 
> I have no qualms about cats at all. I just feel there seems to be double standards in general when it comes to the responsibility of dog and cat owners.


But thats your problem, you see cats & dogs as the same. Not all people just chuck them out everyday because they dont have the time for them. Cats are independant creatures, they dont like to be confined like dogs do - its perfectly natural for them to roam.

I am at home all day everyday and apart from the kittens I never see my older cats! They prefer to be outside.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> That's a slightly controversial view for this forum. So the solution is packs of hounds roaming the suburbs, is it??? Good job we know you're only joking.


talking about cats not hounds


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

borderer said:


> talking about cats not hounds


I was referring to the "solution" not the "problem". So if cats are vermin, how do you propose to deal with them?


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

My mum gave up her vegetable patch because of her neighbours cats, the peper and spray didnt work. There is fields behind the gardens so why did they have to pick there?? 

Now if my mum sees the cats in her garden she went out and got a huge water pistol to spray them with! If she finds any poo she flings it in there garden. Lol


I have no idea where my cats poop. But most people know which cats belong to whom and in the 9 months I've lived here no one has complained about them going in there garden so I can only assume they are going elsewhere.

If I did feel that my cats were annoying people then I would cat proof my garden wich would not be easy but I would hate it if I was finding poo in my garden!

x


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

mashabella said:


> If people work full-time, we always advise that they shouldn't have dogs cos it's not fair on the animals. Just because cats are quite good at entertaining themselves ..to me it doesn't mean it is a good enough reason to let them in and out as they please. I feel if someone works all the time and feels they should let their cats out all day everyday because they can't be around to look after them, then they shouldn't have cats. It is also dangerous in the urban area for the cats as they do get run over or go missing quite often.
> 
> I have no qualms about cats at all. I just feel there seems to be double standards in general when it comes to the responsibility of dog and cat owners.


 Our cats had a cat flap, and they spent most of their time outside, it was there choice. Cats and dogs are different animals. They cannot be treated the same. Cats like to wonder and be more independant, dogs like to stay with their "pack". Thay are the same in the wild.

I can understand that you don't like them going in your garden, but you cannot blame the cats, or your neighbours. Cat's will wonder for miles, so it may not even be their cats!


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> I have a couple of suggestions but unfortunately they are incompatible with children playing in the soil. One is to keep the area wet, cats don't particularly like to dig in wet soil. The other is to scatter spiky prunings around, from pyracantha, berberis or holly etc. Cats won't like that either. I understand from your point of view that it's annoying but could your children have a covered sandpit to dig around and play in, that the neighbour's cats can't get near? I do think as neighbours we have to be a bit tolerant, unless we're going to live alone out in the fields. For example, yes, my cats probably do poo in the neighbours' gardens, but the neighbours park their cars on a tiny pavement, forcing me to walk in the road even when I have disabled guests, some cook stinky chicken twice a day and the odour pervades my house (I'm a veggie with a delicate stomach for meaty pongs), some play loud music, some have burglar alarms going off regularly ... I could go on, but you get the picture. However, this is a lovely little street, we all get on and look out for each other, so live and let live is what I say.


My son has a covered sandpit that the cats can't get to but when the poo is in the middle of the lawn he can't play football, ride his little trike, run around etc.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

kayz said:


> My son has a covered sandpit that the cats can't get to but when the poo is in the middle of the lawn he can't play football, ride his little trike, run around etc.


Yes, I wasn't trying to say it was the perfect solution, just one small way of improving the situation for the children (in fact the OP already has one, I think).


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

You have my sympathies, before we had the boys we suffered quite badly with discovering little deposits all over the place. Tried alsorts and nothing seemed to work. But have to admit not found any since the boys came, and the cats run through our garden now to get to the other side.


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

kittykat said:


> But thats your problem, you see cats & dogs as the same. Not all people just chuck them out everyday because they dont have the time for them. Cats are independant creatures, they dont like to be confined like dogs do - its perfectly natural for them to roam.
> 
> I am at home all day everyday and apart from the kittens I never see my older cats! They prefer to be outside.


I completely understand that they are different creatures and cats do like to go out in nature. I never said they were not allowed to go out. If you read my other posts you would find that I said I could put up with occasional poos and felt that if only their owners would not let them out all day everyday and it would help if they could limit the time cats being let out. It is important to respect the animals' natural instinct but by bringing them into the domestic world, we should be prepared to have compromises when it comes to their ways of living. That's why we train our dogs not to tear apart anything they like and have the litter trays for the cats.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Having said that all the cats in the neighbourhood seem to poop in my garden! lol They don't even bother covering it up  lol I don't complain though as my outdoors 2 probably do it in theirs too!


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

charlie9009 said:


> Our cats had a cat flap, and they spent most of their time outside, it was there choice. Cats and dogs are different animals. They cannot be treated the same. Cats like to wonder and be more independant, dogs like to stay with their "pack". Thay are the same in the wild.
> 
> I can understand that you don't like them going in your garden, but you cannot blame the cats, or your neighbours. Cat's will wonder for miles, so it may not even be their cats!


I never blame the cats. 
If animals come to live with us domestically, there should be ways they can fit in and not pose problems or dangers to us. We wouldn't tolerate rats coming to poo in our cupboards and eat our food and just say that's what they do. Why should we tolerate cats soiling on other people's private properties and pose health risks to their children just because they have owners?

Anyway like i said before.. if i even dare to moan about it, i often have to be made to feel like I should not find it annoying and just accept it when they poo everywhere in my garden. I don't see why I am not entitled to not like it or blame people for something that's completely not my fault.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

borderer said:


> cats are just like other vermin rats mice foxes they roam about doing damage


Showing your true colours there Bordie....

Shocking comment to see on a pet forum...!


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> That's a slightly controversial view for this forum. So the solution is packs of hounds roaming the suburbs, is it??? Good job we know you're only joking.


I don't believe he was joking!


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

Bordie is slightly OTT sometimes isn't he!!

I do love cats but their poop is quite annoying!! Have actually just seen a gorgeous ginger and white kitten on the local rspca website. Might have to twist hubby's arm!


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

You could get a snake!

Bristol python eats neighbour's cat Wilbur | News | This is Bristol


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

Rick said:


> You could get a snake!
> 
> Bristol python eats neighbour's cat Wilbur | News | This is Bristol


ha ha good idea gave ya some rep


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

borderer said:


> ha ha good idea gave ya some rep


If you two would kindly let me have your addresses I'll buy a bl**dy great python and pay you a visit.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

:yesnod::yesnod::yesnod:


Lulu's owner said:


> If you two would kindly let me have your addresses I'll buy a bl**dy great python and pay you a visit.


:eek6::yesnod:


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

borderer said:


> ha ha good idea gave ya some rep


You shouldn't be on a pet forum imo!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

:closedeyes::yesnod::yesnod::bored:


tillysdream said:


> You shouldn't be on a pet forum imo!


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

i think border is joking tillysdream.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh cats drove me mad at one time they were an absolute nuisance, poo all over the front garden but what annoyed me the most when they used to jump up and lay on my car bonnet we had the front pebbled dont think they must like that its very rare we see them now. My neighbour had the same trouble and the cheek of the cats owner came and told him about his dog barking o.m.g didnt he get what was coming to him


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> If you two would kindly let me have your addresses I'll buy a bl**dy great python and pay you a visit.


I wasn't recommending it as such the thread simply reminded me of the news article.

But since you have decided to 'go there', people get pissy about this snake article but what about when people's cats go into other's gardens and kill their fish?


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

and get into there avaries and kill birds and wild birds


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> i think border is joking tillysdream.


And thats the great misconception....Isn't it!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> And thats the great misconception....Isn't it!


thats a big word


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> If you two would kindly let me have your addresses I'll buy a bl**dy great python and pay you a visit.


Don't take it round to borderer's, he'll probably shoot it and eat it!


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Rick said:


> I wasn't recommending it as such the thread simply reminded me of the news article.
> 
> But since you have decided to 'go there', people get pissy about this snake article but what about when people's cats go into other's gardens and kill their fish?


Hmmm, I'll give you the benefit of the doubt, then. I didn't read the snake article, it would give me nightmares, but I don't see any parallels with fishkeeping. If you keep fish in an unnatural environment like a garden pond then it's your responsibility to keep your fish safe from cats with netting etc, same as if you keep bunnies outdoors you have to foxproof their hutch.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> Hmmm, I'll give you the benefit of the doubt, then. I didn't read the snake article, it would give me nightmares, but I don't see any parallels with fishkeeping. If you keep fish in an unnatural environment like a garden pond then it's your responsibility to keep your fish safe from cats with netting etc, same as if you keep bunnies outdoors you have to foxproof their hutch.


Ding!

That's exactly the problem I have with cat owners.

If *I *have a snake, *I *have to keep *your *cat safe from *my *snake.

If *I *have fish, *I *have to keep *my *fish safe from *your *cat.

Meanwhile i'm walking my dog around on a lead and picking it's **** up and carrying it around in a bag!

It's laughable.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> Hmmm, I'll give you the benefit of the doubt, then. I didn't read the snake article, it would give me nightmares, but I don't see any parallels with fishkeeping. If you keep fish in an unnatural environment like a garden pond then it's your responsibility to keep your fish safe from cats with netting etc, same as if you keep bunnies outdoors you have to foxproof their hutch.


its easter to get a terrier to chase the moggies and a gun to shoot the fox


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

borderer said:


> thats a big word


What can I say...???? I am educated lol...


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Rick said:


> Ding!
> 
> That's exactly the problem I have with cat owners.
> 
> ...


Come off it! Is my cat going to eat your kids? No. Would my python? Yes. Plus, cats are pretty indigenous and ubiquitous. Pythons aren't. If I lived in Africa or wherever pythons come from, I would try to protect my cat from them. In this country I shouldn't even have to try!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I've not read the thread but when the hell did this revert from cat poo to pythons :shocked:


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> Come off it! Is my cat going to eat your kids? No. Would my python? Yes. Plus, cats are pretty indigenous and ubiquitous. Pythons aren't. If I lived in Africa or wherever pythons come from, I would try to protect my cat from them. In this country I shouldn't even have to try!


would a python sh.t in someones garden would a moggie yes


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> What can I say...???? I am educated lol...


REALY:001_huh:


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Rick said:


> Ding]Meanwhile i'm walking my dog around on a lead and picking it's **** up and carrying it around in a bag!
> 
> It's laughable.


And so you should be!

Think you and bordies comments are irresponsible! Encouraging animal cruelty is NEVER a good thing....Young impressionable people could see it and act out what you two ******* are suggesting!


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> Come off it! Is my cat going to eat your kids? No. Would my python? Yes. Plus, cats are pretty indigenous and ubiquitous. Pythons aren't. If I lived in Africa or wherever pythons come from, I would try to protect my cat from them. In this country I shouldn't even have to try!


Be honest, your cats can be a real pain in the backside. I have had cats crapping all over my garden, a neighbours cat scratched my kid, I have even come home to find that I have gone out and locked cats in my house. 
I tolerate people's cats as I appreciate people's feelings for their pets and the enjoyment they get from them but I think cat owners impose them ojn the rest of us to a degree


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I've not read the thread but when the hell did this revert from cat poo to pythons :shocked:


Ya gotta love the diversity of the PF


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Rick said:


> Be honest, your cats can be a real pain in the backside. I have had cats crapping all over my garden, a neighbours cat scratched my kid, I have even come home to find that I have gone out and locked cats in my house.
> I tolerate people's cats as I appreciate people's feelings for their pets and the enjoyment they get from them but I think cat owners impose them ojn the rest of us to a degree


Children are killed by dog attacks....if you wanna go down that route!!! I have never heard of a child being mauled to death by a cat! pmsl....


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

borderer said:


> would a python sh.t in someones garden would a moggie yes


So you'd rather have a garden full of pythons than moggies?


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> And so you should be!
> 
> Think you and bordies comments are irresponsible! Encouraging animal cruelty is NEVER a good thing....Young impressionable people could see it and act out what you two ******* are suggesting!


YA DONT GET DISEASE FROM DOG POO COS WE PICK IT UP MOGGIES DROP IT ALL OVER THE PLACE:shocked::001_huh:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

bird said:


> Ya gotta love the diversity of the PF


Indeed 

I think I'll just continue drinking my wine (in a normal glass because I accidentally smashed my last wine glass last night )


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> So you'd rather have a garden full of pythons than moggies?


Whats the saying??? You can't agrue with stupid....

Lulu, we are just encouraging the two non animal lovers by replying!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

sequeena said:


> Indeed
> 
> I think I'll just continue drinking my wine (in a normal glass because I accidentally smashed my last wine glass last night )


 on the Vino?!?! Lol!! (me too but shhhhhh)

My cats are allowed outside, but they tend to go in my garden  typical............anything ''normal'' and my animals are usually out of the question!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Indeed
> 
> I think I'll just continue drinking my wine (in a normal glass because I accidentally smashed my last wine glass last night )


HOPE YA NEVER CUT YASELF


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> And so you should be!


I note you ignored the rest of my post. What do cat owners not keep them under control and pick their crap up after them?



> Think you and bordies comments are irresponsible! Encouraging animal cruelty is NEVER a good thing....Young impressionable people could see it and act out what you two ******* are suggesting!


I'm not sure were were encouraging it to be honest, at least I wasn't. I don't know what is behind the asterisks but would ask at least that you don't resort to personal insults.
And as for animal cruelty am I wrong in understanding that cats dish out more cruelty than all other pets. I'm pretty sure neither of my dogs have ever killed anything, can you cat owners say the same?


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Indeed
> 
> I think I'll just continue drinking my wine (in a normal glass because I accidentally smashed my last wine glass last night )


Good excuse, you can fit more in a normal glass


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

:thumbup1:


tillysdream said:


> Whats the saying??? You can't agrue with stupid....very true:thumbup1::thumbup1:
> 
> Lulu, we are just encouraging the two non animal lovers by replying!


 by then


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Rick said:


> I note you ignored the rest of my post. What do cat owners not keep them under control and pick their crap up after them?
> 
> I'm not sure were were encouraging it to be honest, at least I wasn't. I don't know what is behind the asterisks but would ask at least that you don't resort to personal insults.
> And as for animal cruelty am I wrong in understanding that cats dish out more cruelty than all other pets. I'm pretty sure neither of my dogs have ever killed anything, can you cat owners say the same?


Lol! That nature! And yeah i can say one of mine hasn't for sure..........

And some dogs would quite happily kill other animals!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Rick said:


> I note you ignored the rest of my post. What do cat owners not keep them under control and pick their crap up after them?
> 
> I'm not sure were were encouraging it to be honest, at least I wasn't. I don't know what is behind the asterisks but would ask at least that you don't resort to personal insults.
> And as for animal cruelty am I wrong in understanding that cats dish out more cruelty than all other pets. I'm pretty sure neither of my dogs have ever killed anything, can you cat owners say the same?


Well said, good point i have to agree


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> Whats the saying??? You can't agrue with stupid....
> 
> Lulu, we are just encouraging the two non animal lovers by replying!


OK, sorry, I was just passing the time till my favourite programme comes on, True Blood.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

bird said:


> Good excuse, you can fit more in a normal glass


Yes...the 'normal' glass I'm using is my OH's pint glass :thumbup1:



Acacia86 said:


> on the Vino?!?! Lol!! (me too but shhhhhh)
> 
> My cats are allowed outside, but they tend to go in my garden  typical............anything ''normal'' and my animals are usually out of the question!!!


Yes, strawberry flavoured vino!!

I was thinking of building a run that backs onto the kitchen so she can go out the window. Will leave the OH to work all the numbers out though.



borderer said:


> HOPE YA NEVER CUT YASELF


I did actually  my thumb and my index finger.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

I just can't get over the hypocrisy. :mad2:

Cat's will happily kill anything that stands in their way.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Rick said:


> I just can't get over the hypocrisy. :mad2:
> 
> Cat's will happily kill anything that stands in their way.


Yes and this is why my cat is nicknamed the dog killer :devil:
But luckily she can only kill my lot ... and my OH :aureola:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

i am prob the worse cat owner then As i dont have a garden for any cat let alone my own to crap in  

But to be fair mine bugger off to the fields and green space we have 99% of the time. 

Oh and its nature for cats to kill just like lions e.t.c 

dogs if let to roam would more then likely kill aswell so not a brilliant argument there


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Rick said:


> I just can't get over the hypocrisy. :mad2:
> 
> Cat's will happily kill anything that stands in their way.




One of mine definately wouldn't, and the boy i doubt would either. However Lilo and Stitch would.

But i know some dogs that would do the same for any small mammal!


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> And some dogs would quite happily kill other animals!


Indeed hun! But we are forced to keep them under control as you know having been a responsible dog owner.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

Daynna said:


> i am prob the worse cat owner then As i dont have a garden for any cat let alone my own to crap in
> 
> But to be fair mine bugger off to the fields and green space we have 99% of the time.
> 
> ...


we dont let our dogs out to roam like cat owners do we would get fined


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok i dont think we all can stop the cat population, on having a number two's in people's gardens.
There are hundreds and thousands of them in the country.
But they need to go somewhere...i tell my neighbours to spray them with water if they are in their garden.
Here's another tip to try scatter pinecones in the areas the cats like to visit, especially under bushes:thumbup1:
Hope this helps


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Rick said:


> Indeed hun! But we are forced to keep them under control as you know having been a responsible dog owner.


Yep your right there!! I can't say anything about that one!

This is one reason i do not have a cat flap fitted. And my cats are in over night. Night-time hunting is the most normal, and if the cat is able to bring them in the house i have personally found they hunt more!!


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Rick said:


> I note you ignored the rest of my post. What do cat owners not keep them under control and pick their crap up after them?
> 
> I'm not sure were were encouraging it to be honest, at least I wasn't. I don't know what is behind the asterisks but would ask at least that you don't resort to personal insults.
> And as for animal cruelty am I wrong in understanding that cats dish out more cruelty than all other pets. I'm pretty sure neither of my dogs have ever killed anything, can you cat owners say the same?


I put the astericks there  I wasn't swearing!!!! Or getting personal...I just think you and Borderers comments are "stupid" and dangerous...especially on a pet forum...

Again, am I on a pet forum? Cos, it doesn't seem like it.

And Rick if you had read all the thread, you would have seen I have 4 INDOOR cats...

Maybe someone should put nappies on birds cos bird poo contains disease...infact put nappies on ALL wildlife and be done with it...


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

borderer said:


> we dont let our dogs out to roam like cat owners do we would get fined


But we excercise our dogs. Cats are an independant species. And it would be cruel to keep all cats inside. Some adapt others don't.

Some people have adequate house space to keep cats in, other people don't.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> I put the astericks there  I wasn't swearing!!!! Or getting personal...I just think you and Borderers comments are "stupid" and dangerous...especially on a pet forum...
> 
> Again, am I on a pet forum? Cos, it doesn't seem like it.
> 
> ...


why argue then if you have indoor cats:confused5::thumbup1:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Yep your right there!! I can't say anything about that one!
> 
> This is one reason i do not have a cat flap fitted. And my cats are in over night. Night-time hunting is the most normal, and if the cat is able to bring them in the house i have personally found they hunt more!!


I was thinking of installing a dog flap - that idea went out the window when Luna came. I'd have to take out half my door  but the main reason against it was I wouldn't know what would try and come in!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

borderer said:


> why argue then if you have indoor cats:confused5::thumbup1:


Because she is standing up for all animals not just her own!   x


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

I think what Rick means is that you CAN stop cats from going to the bathroom inside and that some people are lazy in letting them out?


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

borderer said:


> we dont let our dogs out to roam like cat owners do we would get fined


The upside is dogs are protected by law....poor cats aren't!!!!

Theres no way an owner can control an outdoor cat! It just couldn't be possibe....


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

tillysdream said:


> The upside is dogs are protected by law....poor cats aren't!!!!
> 
> Theres no way an owner can control an outdoor cat! It just couldn't be possibe....


I completely disagree with that. I hate the fact that drivers can hit a can cat and not have to inform anyone


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

borderer said:


> why argue then if you have indoor cats:confused5::thumbup1:


Cos, when I see members promoting animal cruelty, I will speak up! Simple really....


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> I put the astericks there  I wasn't swearing!!!! Or getting personal...I just think you and Borderers comments are "stupid" and dangerous...especially on a pet forum...
> 
> Again, am I on a pet forum? Cos, it doesn't seem like it.
> 
> ...


Christ! Where to start? Erm..cats aren't wildlife and who is on about nappies?

If your cats are indoor cats then your wouldn't be eaten by a snake would they?

In case you haven't read it the cat entered a neighbours enclosed garden and the snake got it.

It's funny how when a cat kills 'it's nature' but when any other animal does it then it is some barbarian act.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> The upside is dogs are protected by law....poor cats aren't!!!!
> 
> Theres no way an owner can control an outdoor cat! It just couldn't be possibe....


you do..............................


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> I completely disagree with that. I hate the fact that drivers can hit a can cat and not have to inform anyone


Thats what I meant...the law protects the dogs that way, but not cats...... Cos there is no laws protecting or regarding cats the pooing is not an issue either...It cuts both ways....A cat is seen as a free spirit and not restricted by law or protected by it...


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

borderer said:


> you do..............................


But not all cats can adapt to live indoors permantly. You have to understand that.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

borderer said:


> you do..............................


Stop quoting me...and altering my posts... Or I WILL report you!!! I don't report often like the other wingers on here...but I will if you don't edit your last quote of me....

You have been waiting to pounce on me....Cos we have very different opinions of animals/hunting...I notice you view my profile page every day


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

I would be more than happy for my neighbours to spray my two if they did do poo's in their garden's - but as the litter tray is usually used i doubt they do it that often.

Yes they do catch birds and mice (to play with it seems rather than eat) but i could people say that if a dog was allowed to roam as free as a cat that it wouldn't or that a pack of stray dogs wouldn't kill for food?

Cats/Dogs/ Birds etc etc all fight when they want to, kill when they want to, eat when they want to and sure as hell go to the toilet *where* they want to. We are merely bystanders in their lifes and we should count ourselves lucky to be a part of it.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Just to summarise then....


Cats are like 007, licensed to kill. They kill smaller mammals/fish/birds etc and that is not animal cruelty at all, oh no, that is nature and nature can't possibly be cruel can it despite something having met a painful and bloody end.

Is that about right?


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

tillysdream said:


> Thats what I meant...the law protects the dogs that way, but not cats...... Cos there is no laws protecting or regarding cats the pooing is not an issue either...It cuts both ways....A cat is seen as a free spirit and not restricted by law or protected by it...


Lol! Sorry hun that came across wrong.............i meant i disagree with the fact cats aren't protected! Not disagreeing with you!
xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> Stop quoting me...and altering my posts... Or I WILL report you!!! I don't report often like the other winger on here...but I will if you don't edit your last quote of me....
> 
> You have been waiting to pounce on me....Cos we have very different opinions of animals/hunting... Though I notce you view my profile page every day


cool yaself down ya will have a wobbleri am a peeping tom:001_cool::


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Rick said:


> Just to summarise then....
> 
> Cats are like 007, licensed to kill. They kill smaller mammals/fish/birds etc and that is not animal cruelty at all, oh no, that is nature and nature can't possibly be cruel can it despite something having met a painful and bloody end.
> 
> Is that about right?


Cat are efficient hunters and the death is quick, very quick.

However i don't disagree with animal killing to survive. I have never said i have, in fact the opposite.

All animals have to survive. So if that means killing another then thats the way it is.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Goimg back to the original starter thread no one can deny whether a cat lover or not that they are a nuisance to peoples gardens,cars, homes and will kill anything in their path, yes we are protective of our pets but we have to be realistic and truthful here how can anyone defend a cats actions its silly cats are cats. I an not particularly a cat lover would never harm one but would never own one either and thats not the reason why they annop me i love dogs but they would annoy me too if if they sh*t all over my garden jumped on my car a scratched it and walked around killing most things so ime not being bias towards dogs,cats or anything for that matter just truthful.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh and to add.............yes i know pet cats don't need to hunt, but this is an instinct that has never left most of them.

Some dogs are just the same..............


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok cats hunt its nature and its all around us.
We as humans are the worst we kill more than we eat.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Colsy said:


> Ok cats hunt its nature and its all around us.
> We as humans are the worst we kill more than we eat.


Yep humans are the most deadly killer in the world. And we don't always do it efficiently


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

haeveymolly said:


> Goimg back to the original starter thread no one can deny whether a cat lover or not that they are a nuisance to peoples gardens,cars, homes and will kill anything in their path, yes we are protective of our pets but we have to be realistic and truthful here how can anyone defend a cats actions its silly cats are cats. I an not particularly a cat lover would never harm one but would never own one either and thats not the reason why they annop me i love dogs but they would annoy me too if if they sh*t all over my garden jumped on my car a scratched it and walked around killing most things so ime not being bias towards dogs,cats or anything for that matter just truthful.


but dogs sh*t all over the garden too


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Oh and to add.............yes i know pet cats don't need to hunt, but this is an instinct that has never left most of them.
> 
> Some dogs are just the same..............


some dogs but all cats


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Colsy said:


> Ok cats hunt its nature and its all around us.
> We as humans are the worst we kill more than we eat.


good post!!


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Cat are efficient hunters and the death is quick, very quick.
> 
> However i don't disagree with animal killing to survive. I have never said i have, in fact the opposite.
> 
> All animals have to survive. So if that means killing another then thats the way it is.


Maybe breeding/keeping cats is cruel.

For other animals at least?


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

kittykat said:


> but dogs sh*t all over the garden too


Mine certainly dont do it in any one elses garden and t.b.h i have never seen any in my garden that isnt from my own. If they did dog owners would be fined, cat owners arnt because its impossible to track them, i wont argue on this because i dont believe that anyone as i said before that wouldnt and arnt annoyed by it, be honest would you like to have your car, garden subjected to cats.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Cat are efficient hunters and the death is quick, very quick.
> 
> However i don't disagree with animal killing to survive. I have never said i have, in fact the opposite.
> 
> All animals have to survive. So if that means killing another then thats the way it is.


Now I wasnt going to comment here, was just watching this develop....cats do not kill quickly, ours used to torment the poor things mice/birds by letting them run off so far and then catch em again, sometimes for up to half hour or more before it would be killed. We'd always try and get the animal released but not always possible.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Cat are efficient hunters and the death is quick, very quick.


Not always  I once had to snap a birds neck as one of my mum's cats brought it home and didn't killit properly. The cat was flinging the poor thing in the air and having a good time and all the while the poor bird was screaming.

It was of the hardest things I had to do but half it's neck was gone, I couldn't leave it like that


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

haeveymolly said:


> Mine certainly dont do it in any one elses garden and t.b.h i have never seen any in my garden that isnt from my own.


I just said they sh*t in the garden too I didnt say in your neighbours garden. I prefer cats myself, I'd never catch my cat eating its own poop or licking its bits for fun. ewww


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

bird said:


> Now I wasnt going to comment here, was just watching this develop....cats do not kill quickly, ours used to torment the poor things mice/birds by letting them run off so far and then catch em again, sometimes for up to half hour or more before it would be killed. We'd always try and get the animal released but not always possible.


if your dog done that it would be reported as cruelty


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

kittykat said:


> I just said they sh*t in the garden too I didnt say in your neighbours garden. I prefer cats myself, I'd never catch my cat eating its own poop or licking its bits for fun. ewww


Don't come to my house then. If I don't get to the litter tray first when the Cotton has pooped one of the dogs will :laugh:


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

borderer said:


> cool yaself down ya will have a wobbleri am a peeping tom:001_cool::


Have you fixed the quote of mine you altered yet? I believe in fair play, and what you did wasn't! 

Yeah, I heard you were a peeping tom....


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> Have you fixed the quote of mine you altered yet? I believe in fair play, and what you didn't wasn't!
> 
> Yeah, I heard you were a peeping tom....


thats why i go out in the dark and what you wasnt didnt:001_huh:

:thumbup1::


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

sequeena said:


> Don't come to my house then. If I don't get to the litter tray first when the Cotton has pooped one of the dogs will :laugh:


LOL Cola is the same, its disgusting - I think she'd prefer a few logs to her dinner some days


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

kittykat said:


> LOL Cola is the same, its disgusting - I think she'd prefer a few logs to her dinner some days


I think mine would too lol!!


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

borderer said:


> some dogs but all cats


Not ALL cats!!!! Mine don't 

And alot of stray/lost cats die of starvation or close to it...So, not ALL cats hunt....even when their life depends on it... Though yes, most do....


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

kittykat said:


> I just said they sh*t in the garden too I didnt say in your neighbours garden. I prefer cats myself, I'd never catch my cat eating its own poop or licking its bits for fun. ewww


Ye they do in their own garden very rare admittedly but yes at times they do but thats fine its their own garden what is being said is that cats do it in anyones garden and thats what cats do, all ime saying is that anyone is going to be annoyed by it whether it can be helped or not.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

think this thread is finished bordie won


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

borderer said:


> some dogs but all cats


No!!!

One of mine will not hunt (she wouldn't want to dirty her claws )

And when i was young we had a Tortie girl Tabitha and she wouldn't dream of it. My gerbil escaped and i found her running around and over Tabs and she couldn't care less! We also had Budgies and she never bothered.

(but then again none of my animals are ''normal'' lol!!!)


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

just throw it over your Neighbours garden lol:thumbup1:


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

I note that all my points and questions are being ignored.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Rick said:


> Maybe breeding/keeping cats is cruel.
> 
> For other animals at least?


The same could be said for some dogs.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> Have you fixed the quote of mine you altered yet? I believe in fair play, and what you didn't wasn't!
> 
> Yeah, I heard you were a peeping tom....


If we are debating about cats why not keep on topic, you seem to delight in pulling out the ime the badly done to tilly posts. Leave it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

kelseye said:


> just throw it over your Neighbours garden lol:thumbup1:


ye might hit them on the head


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

kelseye said:


> just throw it over your Neighbours garden lol:thumbup1:


busted!!!  Singing: lol


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

I completely agree with you there. I was about to post a similar response! How can they not see this is such a selfish attitude. It is OK for cats to do what they like in the same environment which is also unnatural to them but not ok for anyone else or any other animal. Just because those fish are not kept in people's houses, it doesn't mean they are not kept within private properties. How can anyone feel they have the right to let their animals go into people's private properties and kill their pets and say it's those people's own fault. How would they like it if someone's pet python has got into their cat flap and kill their cat? Maybe they should blame themselves for putting a hole on their door for cats to go in and out as I would imagine that sort of device would not exist in cats' natural environment.



Rick said:


> Ding!
> 
> That's exactly the problem I have with cat owners.
> 
> ...


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I've told my neighbours in the spring, summer and fall spray the cats if they come into your yard, but most of the time they use my yard to do there business. Hunting well my last dogs that died of old age. If we were in a field I had to really watch them they were very good gopher hunters. The cats well we live in the country and I've only had 3 mice in the house this year. I believe the darn cats brought them in for my 15 yr old cat..lol...Jill


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

borderer said:


> if not protected by law they must be classed as vermin


Cats are domesticated pets not vermin.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

borderer said:


> think this thread is finished bordie won


You think? Underhanded people who edit other peoples posts when quoting them, to give a sneaky false impression, are dishonourable (post 105 you edited my post when quoting me).

Boo hiss....


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> You think? Underhanded people who edit other peoples posts when quoting them, to give a sneaky false impression, are dishonourable (post 105 you edited my post when quoting me).
> 
> Boo hiss....


my little grandson says boo hiss its a kiddy thing


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> But we excercise our dogs. Cats are an independant species. And it would be cruel to keep all cats inside. Some adapt others don't.
> 
> Some people have adequate house space to keep cats in, other people don't.


eaxctly and thats when they shouldn't keep cats if they can't provide adequant space and environment. same for keeping all other animals. It is one of the pet owner's responsibilities which we all know so well. I just don't understand why so many of these fundamental rules all seem to be made exceptions of when it comes to owning cats.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

borderer said:


> my little grandson says boo hiss its a kiddy thing


pmsl :thumbup1:


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Cats are domesticated pets not vermin.


Surely a cat is EITHER a domesticated pet OR a free spirit who by it's very nature likes to go out on a killing spree.

Can it be both?


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

mashabella said:


> eaxctly and thats when they shouldn't keep cats if they can't provide adequant space and environment. same for keeping all other animals. It is one of the pet owner's responsibilities which we all know so well. I just don't understand why so many of these fundamental rules all seem to be made exceptions of when it comes to owning cats.


I completely agree.

However, if you re-home a feral cat that is used to life outdoors but needs a home and medical treatment, then its quite a different story.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

kelseye said:


> pmsl :thumbup1:


pmsl....!!!!!


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> pmsl....!!!!!


bla bla bla !!!!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Rick said:


> Surely a cat is EITHER a domesticated pet OR a free spirit who by it's very nature likes to go out on a killing spree.
> 
> Can it be both?


Yes! A cat can be both. A cat can be the most loving creature you've ever owned...inside. Yet when they go out (generally night, but not always) they can revert back to their instincts.


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

But they are wild animals. Domestic animals are supposed to be controllable by people, since we made the choice of bringing them into our world to live with us. Otherwise we'd just let them all do whatever they like...and let all dangerous dogs kill as they wish and poo anywhere they like.



tillysdream said:


> I put the astericks there  I wasn't swearing!!!! Or getting personal...I just think you and Borderers comments are "stupid" and dangerous...especially on a pet forum...
> 
> Again, am I on a pet forum? Cos, it doesn't seem like it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> pmsl....!!!!!


BOO HISS


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

If cats weren't domesticated why do they live with us?

And a lot of you need to grow up please!


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Yes! A cat can be both. A cat can be the most loving creature you've ever owned...inside. Yet when they go out (generally night, but not always) they can revert back to their instincts.


It's a shame they can't evolve. Like the wolves did.

Apparently...:001_huh:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We have dogs and are responsible for them, we walk them and clean up after them. 

Cat owners have cat and then let the cat out to do what it wants where ever it wants to. It's so annoying when you have just planted your bedding plants out, and to get up the next morning to find a cat's been there and scratched up your plants trying to cover up it's poo.:cursing::cursing:


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Rick said:


> Ding!
> 
> That's exactly the problem I have with cat owners.
> 
> ...





mashabella said:


> I completely agree with you there. I was about to post a similar response! How can they not see this is such a selfish attitude. It is OK for cats to do what they like in the same environment which is also unnatural to them but not ok for anyone else or any other animal. Just because those fish are not kept in people's houses, it doesn't mean they are not kept within private properties. How can anyone feel they have the right to let their animals go into people's private properties and kill their pets and say it's those people's own fault. How would they like it if someone's pet python has got into their cat flap and kill their cat? Maybe they should blame themselves for putting a hole on their door for cats to go in and out as I would imagine that sort of device would not exist in cats' natural environment.





mashabella said:


> eaxctly and thats when they shouldn't keep cats if they can't provide adequant space and environment. same for keeping all other animals. It is one of the pet owner's responsibilities which we all know so well. I just don't understand why so many of these fundamental rules all seem to be made exceptions of when it comes to owning cats.


Please don't tar all cat owners with the same brush as the two of you seem to be doing here. IF i found out my cats had been eating one of my neighbours fish i would consider keeping them in - not asking the home owner to keep the pond covered (although they should do anyway because of heron's and NOT cats).

I consider my house big enough for my two but, as part of their adoption, i was required to give them an outdoor space. My garden is plenty big enough for them to do their business in (but as i've already said i suspect they use their tray).

There are no exceptions to being a responsible pet owner - doesn't matter whether it is a cat, dog or a snake so *please* let's not make this a cat vs dog thread as warfare will break out very soon.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

mashabella said:


> But they are wild animals. Domestic animals are supposed to be controllable by people, since we made the choice of bringing them into our world to live with us. Otherwise we'd just let them all do whatever they like...and let all dangerous dogs kill as they wish and poo anywhere they like.


Once more....OUTDOOR CATS CANNOT BE CONTROLLED!!!!!! phew....

I have indoor cats!!!!


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Yes! A cat can be both. A cat can be the most loving creature you've ever owned...inside. Yet when they go out (generally night, but not always) they can revert back to their instincts.


I agree - but my two aren't allowed out at night (which is probably why Patch goes slightly mental sometimes round the house).


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Rick said:


> It's a shame they can't evolve. Like the wolves did.
> 
> Apparently...:001_huh:




Thats going back a bit!

I think you'll find dogs have been transformed by Humans.

Cats have remained pretty much the same! They haven't had so much ''temprement'' intervention.

(breeds aside)

Please remember that cats were kept as mouse/rat catchers! For 1000's of years, so therefore the instinct remains.

Before you say it, yes i know some breeds of terrier were too, but i think you might find cats remained ''kept'' this way a lot longer!


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Yes! A cat can be both. A cat can be the most loving creature you've ever owned...inside. Yet when they go out (generally night, but not always) they can revert back to their instincts.


Good post!


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

mashabella said:


> But they are wild animals. Domestic animals are supposed to be controllable by people, since we made the choice of bringing them into our world to live with us. Otherwise we'd just let them all do whatever they like...and let all dangerous dogs kill as they wish and poo anywhere they like.


Can't see cats attacking people in the street but its your (warped) opinion.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

kittykat said:


> Can't see cats attacking people in the street but its your (warped) opinion.


Ninja cats :devil:


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

kittykat said:


> Can't see cats attacking people in the street but its your (warped) opinion.


lol getting attaked by a cat oh please lol


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

borderer said:


> BOO HISS


stop please pmsl


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

kittykat said:


> Can't see cats attacking people in the street but its your (warped) opinion.


Good post! I agree....:thumbup1:


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Cat are efficient hunters and the death is quick, very quick.
> 
> However i don't disagree with animal killing to survive. I have never said i have, in fact the opposite.
> 
> All animals have to survive. So if that means killing another then thats the way it is.


but domestic cats don't need to kill to survive. neither do domestic dogs, therefore we don't let dogs do it..but why let domestic cats?


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

mashabella said:


> but domestic cats don't need to kill to survive. neither do domestic dogs, therefore we don't let dogs do it..but why let domestic cats?


THATS LIFE................


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

sequeena said:


> Ninja cats :devil:


lol  run!!!!



kelseye said:


> lol getting attaked by a cat oh please lol


Don't you know how dangerous cats are?  lol


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

well i have 3 and so far i live to tell the tail lol :thumbup1:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

mashabella said:


> but domestic cats don't need to kill to survive. neither do domestic dogs, therefore we don't let dogs do it..but why let domestic cats?


I know that. And i am not disputing it! In fact i have posted that pet cats need not kill!

However old habits die hard. To put it blunt.

Cats were ''owned'' for this ''practice'' for many many years. It is ingrained in them. Instinct.

Many dogs will kill too.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

kelseye said:


> well i have 3 and so far i live to tell the tail lol :thumbup1:


lol you're avatar looks similar to mine lol


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

I wouldn't class a dog attacking someone in the same league as a bit of cat poo on your flower beds. Homing pigeons regularly take a dump on my car but I don't shoot them (it would be illegal to anyway).

Loving Ninja cats BTW


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> I wouldn't class a dog attacking someone in the same league as a bit of cat poo on your flower beds. Homing pigeons regularly take a dump on my car but I don't shoot them (it would be illegal to anyway).
> 
> Loving Ninja cats BTW


lol love the pic


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Elmo the Bear said:


> I wouldn't class a dog attacking someone in the same league as a bit of cat poo on your flower beds. Homing pigeons regularly take a dump on my car but I don't shoot them (it would be illegal to anyway).
> 
> Loving Ninja cats BTW


This is true Elmo!!


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

kittykat said:


> lol you're avatar looks similar to mine lol


lol i thought that lol


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

prefer this one


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I live in the country and some things are just that way. The snakes in the coulees keep the gopher population down and the mice. The coyotes work on the mice and rabbits sick deer etc. The Hawks and Owls take care of feral cats, rabbits and sometimes pets, it is nature. My dogs keep away stangers, crackheads, strange cats and apparently airplanes. Airplanes are the Shelties job so far she has done very well..LOL..Jill


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Elmo the Bear said:


> I wouldn't class a dog attacking someone in the same league as a bit of cat poo on your flower beds. Homing pigeons regularly take a dump on my car but I don't shoot them (it would be illegal to anyway).
> 
> Loving Ninja cats BTW


LOL ... ......


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> I completely agree.
> 
> However, if you re-home a feral cat that is used to life outdoors but needs a home and medical treatment, then its quite a different story.


I can understand that it is a difficult balance. However, should we satisfy the instincts, preferences and happiness of a feral cat at the cost of the decline of wild song birds and small animals as well as hazzards for human beings?


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Last one.... promise,,,,


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> I live in the country and some things are just that way. The snakes in the coulees keep the gopher population down and the mice. The coyotes work on the mice and rabbits sick deer etc. The Hawks and Owls take care of feral cats, rabbits and sometimes pets, it is nature. My dogs keep away stangers, crackheads, strange cats and apparently airplanes. Airplanes are the Shelties job so far she has done very well..LOL..Jill


Our border collie when I was a kid, used to chase airplanes. She once ran straight into a tree.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

YTMND - Ultimate Ninja Cat

:laugh:


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

JoWDC said:


> Please don't tar all cat owners with the same brush as the two of you seem to be doing here.
> 
> There are no exceptions to being a responsible pet owner - doesn't matter whether it is a cat, dog or a snake so *please* let's not make this a cat vs dog thread as warfare will break out very soon.


Well if you read some of the posts on this thread, it would be our responsibilty to protect our fish from cats, the excuse being that the cat is indigenous and that it's nature.


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> Once more....OUTDOOR CATS CANNOT BE CONTROLLED!!!!!! phew....
> 
> I have indoor cats!!!!


exactly! i do really appreciate that you have indoor cats. but if outdoor cars cannot be controlled then they shouldn't be out..or at least not all the time.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

kelseye said:


> THATS LIFE................


Another well balanced argument!

:mad2:


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Elmo the Bear said:


> Last one.... promise,,,,


*I wish I could teach mine that move lol*



sequeena said:


> YTMND - Ultimate Ninja Cat
> 
> :laugh:


*lmao thats hilarious!*


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

mashabella said:


> exactly! i do really appreciate that you have indoor cats. but if outdoor cars cannot be controlled then they shouldn't be out..or at least not all the time.


TAXIE FOR ONE AND MAYBE 2 IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

mashabella said:


> I can understand that it is a difficult balance. However, should we satisfy the instincts, preferences and happiness of a feral cat at the cost of the decline of wild song birds and small animals as well as hazzards for human beings?


Its not about the human being.......its about the welfare and health of the cat.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

kittykat said:


> *lmao thats hilarious!*


You can imagine it in slow motion and the dog would be all "Noooooooooooooooo!!!!" *KABLAM!!!!*

:laugh:

I love cats


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Rick said:


> Another well balanced argument!
> 
> :mad2:


There is no argument though, cats sh*t in peoples gardens, end of story!

I don't know when my cat will have a bowl movement no so therefore I cannot judge when it is likely to happen  better? lol


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

sequeena said:


> You can imagine it in slow motion and the dog would be all "Noooooooooooooooo!!!!" *KABLAM!!!!*
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> I love cats


I love it, thinking of using it as a screen saver  lol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

If you don't want a cat in your garden I'm sure 2 litre bottles filled with water works. Don't know why!

Also citrus peelings should work as they hate the stuff


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

if i did give you the impression that i was tarring all cat owners then i do apologise but it isn't true. i am never opposed to anyone owning cats and have many friends including those volunteers who i knew from RSPCA who have cats and are very responsible - people like you. I have learnt from them that you can have happy cats without letting them become nuisances for other people at the same time.

i was simplying talking about those who aren't responsible.



JoWDC said:


> Please don't tar all cat owners with the same brush as the two of you seem to be doing here. IF i found out my cats had been eating one of my neighbours fish i would consider keeping them in - not asking the home owner to keep the pond covered (although they should do anyway because of heron's and NOT cats).
> 
> I consider my house big enough for my two but, as part of their adoption, i was required to give them an outdoor space. My garden is plenty big enough for them to do their business in (but as i've already said i suspect they use their tray).
> 
> There are no exceptions to being a responsible pet owner - doesn't matter whether it is a cat, dog or a snake so *please* let's not make this a cat vs dog thread as warfare will break out very soon.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

JoWDC said:


> Please don't tar all cat owners with the same brush as the two of you seem to be doing here. IF i found out my cats had been eating one of my neighbours fish i would consider keeping them in - not asking the home owner to keep the pond covered (although they should do anyway because of heron's and NOT cats).
> 
> I consider my house big enough for my two but, as part of their adoption, i was required to give them an outdoor space. My garden is plenty big enough for them to do their business in (but as i've already said i suspect they use their tray).
> 
> There are no exceptions to being a responsible pet owner - doesn't matter whether it is a cat, dog or a snake so *please* let's not make this a cat vs dog thread as warfare will break out very soon.


Great post! Rep'd ya!


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

ok then so what about slugs and snail and ants that attack me in the garden should the wild life trust come sort them out you think


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

kelseye said:


> THATS LIFE................


i think it is pretty obvious that this isn't even a legitimate argument. maybe you've run out of reasonable things to say.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

that was cute...Jill


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

no thats life ...get over it.. as if there is going to be a law on keeping cat indoors for life or you go to jail if one poos on your garden keep it real what do you do when a bird poos in ya garden


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

mashabella said:


> if i did give you the impression that i was tarring all cat owners then i do apologise but it isn't true. i am never opposed to anyone owning cats and have many friends including those volunteers who i knew from RSPCA who have cats and are very responsible - people like you. I have learnt from them that you can have happy cats without letting them become nuisances for other people at the same time.
> 
> i was simplying talking about those who aren't responsible.


Well what would class as an irresponsible owner?

Someone who lets their cats out?


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

kelseye said:


> lol getting attaked by a cat oh please lol


actually if you want to talk about that, a few cats did attack my children when they were playing in the garden, without being provoked. Once my son was just staring at a cat which came into the garden and it just scratched him. i quickly grabbed my son. the cat could have hurt his eye quite easily.

but in fact it was just a way of saying we don't let them do whatever they like, whatever it is. killing or not killing related.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

kelseye said:


> no thats life ...get over it.. as if there is going to be a law on keeping cat indoors for life or you go to jail if one poos on your garden keep it real what do you do when a bird poos in ya garden


Then I guess you wouldn't complain if your cat was eaten by a neighbours snake.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

kelseye said:


> no thats life ...get over it.. as if there is going to be a law on keeping cat indoors for life or you go to jail if one poos on your garden keep it real what do you do when a bird poos in ya garden


I've heard that "poo prisons" are on the UKIP agenda... along with the ban on yodelling !


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

They are trying to pass city by-laws for cats in Alberta where they have to belicensed like dogs and kept in the house or in an enclosed area outside. Thank goodness I don't live in the city...jill


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

mashabella said:


> actually if you want to talk about that, a few cats did attack my children when they were playing in the garden, without being provoked. Once my son was just staring at a cat which came into the garden and it just scratched him. i quickly grabbed my son. the cat could have hurt his eye quite easily.
> 
> but in fact it was just a way of saying we don't let them do whatever they like, whatever it is. killing or not killing related.


Staring at a cat is provoking it. In a cats world.

Thats the worst thing to do! Cats staring at one another...........is basically a ''come on''

Now i know your son didn't mean any harm at all. I have a 3 yr old myself. I was just pointing it out!


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

kelseye said:


> no thats life ...get over it.. as if there is going to be a law on keeping cat indoors for life or you go to jail if one poos on your garden keep it real what do you do when a bird poos in ya garden


Earlier on in this thread, I said to him maybe birds should be made to wear nappies lol...cos bird poo especially pigeon poo is full of disease and can get into your lungs!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Orange peel is really good for keeping cats out of your garden it also keeps porcupines out (first hand knowledge and 200 quills later) skunks also are not fond of orange citrus. One year I sprayed my whole fenced in area with orange TKO to keep the lil beggars outta my yard. Having apple trees is not a good idea I got up one day to 3 deer in my fenced back yard and 4 dogs trying to get out and chase them...Jill


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Rick said:


> Then I guess you wouldn't complain if your cat was eaten by a neighbours snake.


Silly question! But i will answer it 110% honestly..................

If a snake had got out and swallowed one of my cats, then the first thing i would do is go around to the owners house and tell them! I would then check the viv , if it wasn't locked then yes i would be extremely angry. (Regards to kids opening it.......well when i get my snake i am having a child proof padlock)


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> Earlier on in this thread, I said to him maybe birds should be made to wear nappies lol...cos bird poo especially pigeon poo is full of disease and can get into your lungs!


i know yeah bird poo no i would rather have cat poo in my garden anyday at least i can pick it up lol


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

i understand that and i never blamed the cat or said its the cat's fault. Just saying there are reasons why we control pets we own, whatever they are.



Acacia86 said:


> Staring at a cat is provoking it. In a cats world.
> 
> Thats the worst thing to do! Cats staring at one another...........is basically a ''come on''
> 
> Now i know your son didn't mean any harm at all. I have a 3 yr old myself. I was just pointing it out!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

mashabella said:


> i understand that and i never blamed the cat or said its the cat's fault. Just saying there are reasons why we control pets we own, whatever they are.


Ok how would you suggest us cat owners keep all of cats under adequate control?


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Rick said:


> Then I guess you wouldn't complain if your cat was eaten by a neighbours snake.


Rick I get you point, really I do....You have to pick up after your dog, all the while cats poop freely. But cats don't poo in the middle of walkways (well not often, they like privacy) and its just not ever gonna happen that people can control where and when a cat poos and clean up after it. A fact you might not like....


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> Earlier on in this thread, I said to him maybe birds should be made to wear nappies lol...cos bird poo especially pigeon poo is full of disease and can get into your lungs!


LOL! Hi 5 for the inconsiderate, selfish, blinkered cat owners!

LOL! Have you repped each other yet? LOL!

Have you decided whether your cat massacring just about everything crossing it's path is animal cruelty yet? LOL!


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> Orange peel is really good for keeping cats out of your garden it also keeps porcupines out (first hand knowledge and 200 quills later) skunks also are not fond of orange citrus. One year I sprayed my whole fenced in area with orange TKO to keep the lil beggars outta my yard. Having apple trees is not a good idea I got up one day to 3 deer in my fenced back yard and 4 dogs trying to get out and chase them...Jill


Porcupines and skunks in the garden? Thank goodness most of us live in the UK!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Rick said:


> LOL! Hi 5 for the inconsiderate, selfish, blinkered cat owners!
> 
> LOL! Have you repped each other yet? LOL!
> 
> Have you decided whether your cat massacring just about everything crossing it's path is animal cruelty yet? LOL!


Tillys cats are indoor cats ...Jill


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> Orange peel is really good for keeping cats out of your garden it also keeps porcupines out (first hand knowledge and 200 quills later) skunks also are not fond of orange citrus. One year I sprayed my whole fenced in area with orange TKO to keep the lil beggars outta my yard. Having apple trees is not a good idea I got up one day to 3 deer in my fenced back yard and 4 dogs trying to get out and chase them...Jill


I agree, I told the OP of orange peel on the first or second page of this thread. And, yes it really does work!!!!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Lulu's owner said:


> Porcupines and skunks in the garden? Thank goodness most of us live in the UK!


Oh yeah you always flick your outside light on and off before you let the dogs out in the yard. The summer I got married in my back yard I caught 4 skunks the week before I was praying the lil beggars wouldn't spray the night before as we got married in the yard.This is when I lived in the city don't seem to have a problem in my little hamlet in the country..Jill


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Rick said:


> LOL! Hi 5 for the inconsiderate, selfish, blinkered cat owners!
> 
> *LOL! Have you repped each other yet?* LOL!
> 
> Have you decided whether your cat massacring just about everything crossing it's path is animal cruelty yet? LOL!


yes lots of times, however I have run out now ... apologies to other devil cat lovers. lol


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Rick said:


> LOL! Hi 5 for the inconsiderate, selfish, blinkered cat owners!
> 
> LOL! Have you repped each other yet? LOL!
> 
> Have you decided whether your cat massacring just about everything crossing it's path is animal cruelty yet? LOL!




Yeah thanks for that. Classic ''tarring everyone with the same brush''

I have done my best in this thread, i have answered questions honestly. Whether it was in the cats favour or not.

Yes i have repped Tilly, but not for what you think i have.

If you had read my posts properly then you will realise not all cats do kill. I have now owned 2 that don't. And my male i doubt very much.............so if thats right then 3.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Rick said:


> LOL! Hi 5 for the inconsiderate, selfish, blinkered cat owners!
> 
> LOL! Have you repped each other yet? LOL!
> 
> Have you decided whether your cat massacring just about everything crossing it's path is animal cruelty yet? LOL!


Words fail me! :mad2:


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> Tillys cats are indoor cats ...Jill


 Then what was the point of her making the above post about not being able to control where cats go?


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> I agree, I told the OP of orange peel on the first or second page of this thread. And, yes it really does work!!!!


I've tried it and the cat came back. I think it just liked pissing me off.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

Rick said:


> LOL! Hi 5 for the inconsiderate, selfish, blinkered cat owners!
> 
> LOL! Have you repped each other yet? LOL!
> 
> Have you decided whether your cat massacring just about everything crossing it's path is animal cruelty yet? LOL!


what the f**k ???/?


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Yeah thanks for that. Classic ''tarring everyone with the same brush''
> 
> I have done my best in this thread, i have answered questions honestly. Whether it was in the cats favour or not.
> 
> ...


My 4 have never killed anything either... This this guy is blinkered and will never see the bigger picture...

Some stray/lost/abandoned cats die of starvation cos they don't kill....

NOT ALL CATS KILL...RICK!!!!


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Ok how would you suggest us cat owners keep all of cats under adequate control?


To be honest when i initially posted, i was simply having a little rant about cat poo in my garden which i felt was not over the top and entitled to not like. i don't really know why it had to lead to these long heated debates. Unless i am really going to be compaigning against cat poo politically, i don't really see the point of me arguing over it and try to convince people.

if my neighbours would listen to me, i would probably simply and kindly tell them to just try limit the time their cats are out so perhaps they have more chance producing most or at least some of their poos in the litter tray at home...and perhaps help reduce the number of wild birds they manage to kill and chances of themselves coming into harm such as getting run over. As for my children getting scratched by cats on very few occassions, then i will just have to teach them to be careful. I am not going to be boycotting cats or cat owners or anything of that nature. Or say there should be a law or rule put down to ban whatsoever. it is just a simple request of courtesy and respect for others. For me it is that simple really. Like i said many times before, i have no problems with cat owners or cats in general at all.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Maybe you should teach your son not to approach cats Rick, that would be the wisest thing to do ?


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> Ya did that here it would be a chargeable offense thank goodness. Not to say what the citizens would do...Jill


Whereas attacking people's kids is fine?


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

kittykat said:


> Maybe you should teach your son not to approach cats Rick, that would be the wisest thing to do ?


LMFAO! He was in my garden!!!!!


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Rick said:


> LMFAO! He was in my garden!!!!!


and then what happened? ............


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

mashabella said:


> To be honest when i initially posted, i was simply having a little rant about cat poo in my garden which i felt was not over the top and entitled to not like. i don't really know why it had to lead to these long heated debates. Unless i am really going to be compaigning against cat poo politically, i don't really see the point of me arguing over it and try to convince people.
> 
> if my neighbours would listen to me, i would probably simply and kindly tell them to just try limit the time their cats are out so perhaps they have more chance producing most or at least some of their poos in the litter tray at home...and perhaps help reduce the number of wild birds they manage to kill and chances of themselves coming into harm such as getting run over. As for my children getting scratched by cats on very few occassions, then i will just have to teach them to be careful. I am not going to be boycotting cats or cat owners or anything of that nature. Or say there should be a law or rule put down to ban whatsoever. it is just a simple request of courtesy and respect for others. For me it is that simple really. Like i said many times before, i have no problems with cat owners or cats in general at all.


Well, you inadvertently set the cat among the pigeons, so to speak.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

mashabella said:


> To be honest when i initially posted, i was simply having a little rant about cat poo in my garden which i felt was not over the top and entitled to not like. i don't really know why it had to lead to these long heated debates. Unless i am really going to be compaigning against cat poo politically, i don't really see the point of me arguing over it and try to convince people.
> 
> if my neighbours would listen to me, i would probably simply and kindly tell them to just try limit the time their cats are out so perhaps they have more chance producing most or at least some of their poos in the litter tray at home...and perhaps help reduce the number of wild birds they manage to kill and chances of themselves coming into harm such as getting run over. As for my children getting scratched by cats on very few occassions, then i will just have to teach them to be careful. I am not going to be boycotting cats or cat owners or anything of that nature. Or say there should be a law or rule put down to ban whatsoever. it is just a simple request of courtesy and respect for others. For me it is that simple really. Like i said many times before, i have no problems with cat owners or cats in general at all.


I understand all of that. But cats poo to also mark territory, and to help them feel secure in their territory.

So limiting them will reduce feaces in a way but not completely put them off pooing there again.

I'm only trying to be honest.

As apparently us cat owners love to make others lives a misery.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Rick said:


> Whereas attacking people's kids is fine?


Your kids are more likely to get mauled/bitten by a dog...You are posting in a crazy manner now!!!!!


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

kittykat said:


> and then what happened? ............


Err, I didn't take adequate steps to protect him from the violent animal which my neighbours choose to keep.

I guess?


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Rick said:


> Whereas attacking people's kids is fine?


I do believe the incidence of a cat stalking and attacking a child is slim not unheard of . But if you do have said cat in your neighbourhood then do what we do here with feral cats. We get a cat trap and humanely trap it. It is then (only if its a feral not a owned one we release them) taken to a feed lot or a farm with permission and released in the barn area to do its farm job of mousing. If its a genuine stray friendly cat then it is caught and turned over to cat rescue or the humane society...Jill


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Rick said:


> Err, I didn't take adequate steps to protect him from the violent animal which my neighbours choose to keep.
> 
> I guess?


oh right thanks for explaining that! :confused5:

The cat took one look at your son and sprang to attack mode?  hmm


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> Your kids are more likely to get mauled by a dog...You are posting in a crazy manner now!!!!!


Are you for real? Honestly?

My kids are totally not likely to be mauled by a neighbours dog in my own garden. Especially when said dog is kept in the manner that most dogs are. 
FFS as soon as some of you cat owners can admit that your cats are a pain in the arse (not yours tillysdream as yours are apparently indoors so I have no idea why you are perpetuating this argument, maybe that says something about the type of person you are) the sooner the argument can stop.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

kittykat said:


> oh right thanks for explaining that! :confused5:
> 
> The cat took one look at your son and sprang to attack mode?  hmm


Oh yeah, lol....Think some porkie pies are being told!


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

kittykat said:


> oh right thanks for explaining that! :confused5:
> 
> The cat took one look at your son and sprang to attack mode?  hmm


You must have missed the bit where I said he was in our own garden.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

tillysdream said:


> Oh yeah, lol....Think some porkie pies are being told!


lol I'm waiting for it ......  lol


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Rick said:


> Are you for real? Honestly?
> 
> My kids are totally not likely to be mauled by a neighbours dog in my own garden. Especially when said dog is kept in the manner that most dogs are.
> FFS as soon as some of you cat owners can admit that your cats are a pain in the arse (not yours tillysdream as yours are apparently indoors so I have no idea why you are perpetuating this argument, maybe that says something about the type of person you are) the sooner the argument can stop.


I'll be the first to admit my cats are a PITA so are my dogs , my husband, my kids, my parents etc not all the time mind you just sometimes..LOL...Jill


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Rick said:


> You must have missed the bit where I said he was in our own garden.


lol No I got THAT bit, what happened after ..... we are waiting!


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

Not a misery...just can be cause some inconveniences at times but most of us, including me, do tolerate. i have just tossed away cat poos in the past without even batting an eyelid. i know they might still come back and poo sometimes but maybe it's just nice to only clean up occasionally but not all the time and to the point of not being able to plant any edible plants? 
it is just simple common sense like many other things in life... we try not to park awkwardly in the roads even though sometimes we have to...stuff like that. And it's not cat owners who cause inconveniences for other people...its just people who aren't very considerate...and it happens it all aspects of life. so am no targetting cat owners or cats.



Acacia86 said:


> I understand all of that. But cats poo to also mark territory, and to help them feel secure in their territory.
> 
> So limiting them will reduce feaces in a way but not completely put them off pooing there again.
> 
> ...


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Rick said:


> Are you for real? Honestly?
> 
> My kids are totally not likely to be mauled by a neighbours dog in my own garden. Especially when said dog is kept in the manner that most dogs are.
> FFS as soon as some of you cat owners can admit that your cats are a pain in the arse (not yours tillysdream as yours are apparently indoors so I have no idea why you are perpetuating this argument, maybe that says something about the type of person you are) the sooner the argument can stop.


Dogs jump fences, children open gates!  Dog gets in a bites child, simple...

I will argue the rights of ANY animal...ask anybody on here....Wildlife as well.... THATS THE TYPE OF PERSON I AM!!!!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

If its for a garden marshabella how about chicken wire over the top at ground level just til they get the message its not a litter pan. I've used that before and I have outdoor cats...Jill


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Me thinks we will never know of the Ninja cat surprise attack!  lol

Well I'm off to bed, will check in the morning lol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I have to add... Usually when a cat is 'spotted' it usually goes into rabbit in headlights mode. They stop, crouch, stare and usually run off before you can move


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> Well, you inadvertently set the cat among the pigeons, so to speak.


it's because people keep taking it personally. i could be complaining about tripping over banana skins someone tossed in the street ..i don't see it much different from complaining about cat poo in my garden. but people have to think i was targeting cats or cat owners.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

I am going to lock this for now.
I will edit in morning as its late now.
Sorry folks.


----------

